# Primary Childrens shoot



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Does anyone know when the Primary Childrens benefit shoot is going to be this year? 

For those who don't know, every year the Brigham Bowmen host a 3D shoot (Mantua range)to benefit Primary Childrens Hospital.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Sounds like a great cause. If someone can get me some information I am more than happy to put it up on the UAC website.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

It'll be held on May 1, 2. Sorry, I don't know any more than that.

Meantime, Cache Archers is holding their Bridgerland 3D Classic this weekend.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

if you ca get more info on this shoot. like how much and where it at would be great. Sounds like a great fun raiser for a good cause.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

sweet! hope to go to that one


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

It will be at the Mantua range (in Mantua), not sure of the cost but probably $20. No pay outs just a fun shoot with raffles. I'll see if I can get an official flyer posted. All proceeds go to Primary Childrens, always worth the price!


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

The Brigham Bowmen put on a great shoot for a great cause!!!


----------



## wimpy (Apr 30, 2008)

The shoot will be Fri-Sat May 2,3 at the Brigham Bowmen Mantua Archery Range ( located 1 mile south of the USFS Box Elder Campground in Mantua ) Times are 9 to 5 on Saturday and 9 to 3 on Sunday, with the raffle drawing held about 4 pm after takedown ( need not be present to win ) Cost is $15 Single, $25 Couple, $30 Family for the Fun Shoot Money round is $25 per person w/ 60% payback. 100 % of proceeds minus app $50 Ad fee and the money rd payouts are donated thru our sponsor SMITH'S to Primary Children's Medical Center. Any questions? contact [email protected] or call Craig 435-720-3065 or Mike 435-723-6908 Hope to see you there!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## wimpy (Apr 30, 2008)

I must of been having a senior moment :roll: Dates were right - days were wrong.

The shoot is on Saturday and Sunday May 2nd and 3rd


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

Is this shoot still on? And what ended up being the final dates?


----------

